# General > Technical Support >  Download Problems!!!

## willz320

Hey! I am trying to download a file found in the source code of a certain web page, how can I do this??!! I just can't think of a way! It seems to me that it should be a really simple thing to do, but I have had amind block. Can anyone help??! Please?!!

Cheers, WIll

----------


## blueivy

> Hey! I am trying to download a file found in the source code of a certain web page, how can I do this??!! I just can't think of a way! It seems to me that it should be a really simple thing to do, but I have had amind block. Can anyone help??! Please?!!
> 
> Cheers, WIll


Hi Will,

Copy the *http://* part from the *<a href="* bit of the source code and paste it into the browser. It should then go and get the file.

If you're not what you're looking for, paste the source code and I'll extract the link from it.

----------


## willz320

Right basically I need to get mus2.mp3 downloaded so i can rename the file to mus2.jpg to unlock a web page. When you put the link into the URL, it asks for the Username and pass. So i need to download it some other way to view the picture to get the username and pass. if that makes any sense?! The mp3 file is in the bg sound bit that isn't correct. Cheers BlueIvy

SOURCE CODE
<!--IRC Quakenet #notpron-->
<!--http://forums.gameservers.net/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=527?referrerid=752-->
<html>
<head>
  <title>say it loudly and proudly</title>
  <bgsound src="../stuff/mus1.mp3" loop="infinite">
  <bg sound src="../stuff/mus2.mp3">
  <!-- water became wine -->
<LINK REL="stylesheet" TYPE="text/css" HREF="../style.css" /></head>
<body>
<!--http://www.deathball.net/files/deathball_trailer.zip-->
<center>
  <p><img src="screen8a.jpg" border="0" usemap="#no"><br>
    <br>
    <font face="Arial" size="5">JAY should PACK his stuff</font></p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p><font size="5" face="Arial"><a href="http://deathball.net/notpron/hints.htm" target="_blank">Hints 
    and Rules</a> </font> 
    <!--Note to self: keep telling people that jay pack is NO band-->
  </p>
</center>
<p>
  <map name="no">
    <area shape="circle" coords="274,326,26" href="../luv2music">
  </map>
</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p> <script type="text/javascript"><!--
google_ad_client = "pub-6145749118647550";
google_ad_width = 468;
google_ad_height = 60;
google_ad_format = "468x60_as";
google_ad_type = "text_image";
google_ad_channel ="";
google_color_border = "000000";
google_color_bg = "000000";
google_color_link = "FFFF66";
google_color_text = "FFFFFF";
google_color_url = "C3D9FF";
//--></script>
<script type="text/javascript"
  src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js">
</script>&nbsp; </p>
</body>
</html>

----------


## Mr_Me19

First of i want to say its great that you are doing notpron. I am going to assume that you are using internet explorer and have the quick time plugin as this is most common. All you do is change the url to: http://deathball.net/notpron/stuff/mus2.mp3  and this will bring up the player and you may see some information to your advantage...... Hope this helps. Any problems let me know.

----------

